# Alt Sub for Carahell?



## scooterism (30/9/17)

Searches suggest Crystal 10, but what else could be used?


----------



## barls (30/9/17)

any of the dextrin malts.
glad fields gladiator is another one and there are a few more in that range of colour


----------



## Mardoo (1/10/17)

Carahell. Totally worth getting it. Fantastic light character malt. A combo of 60% Carabohemuan with 40% Carahell has become my go-to caramel/crystal malt addition. 

Otherwise, any 10-20L crystal with a touch of melanoidin, say 0.5%


----------

